# Civil Engineer Life in Australia



## jsn_woo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am a Geotechnical Engineer currently working in Singapore and would like to migrate to Australia.
Could any forum member share the information of the Civil Engineer life in Australia? I know mining is popular there. but I prefer to know more about infrastructure works.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

jsn_woo said:


> I am a Geotechnical Engineer currently working in Singapore and would like to migrate to Australia.
> Could any forum member share the information of the Civil Engineer life in Australia? I know mining is popular there. but I prefer to know more about infrastructure works.
> Thanks in advance.


Should be OK as a GE. You can try sponsored visa.


Cheers,


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

*partner on 457 visa is civil engineer*

we are a couple on a 457 visa - my partner ( secondary applicant) is on my visa & a civil engineer , we need guidance on the process to qualify for her to apply for jobs - on the websites is more about skilled applicants applying . 

can she proceed to approach companies or any accredition needed from Australian institute of engineers. 

cheers


----------



## dragongx (Apr 28, 2012)

*Useless*

Hi!

Trust me, OZ employers don't care about further accreditation whatsoever, without local experience, it is very challenging to secure a job in the Civil and construction industry.

But stay positive and keep on applying

Best of Luck!




ozthedream said:


> we are a couple on a 457 visa - my partner ( secondary applicant) is on my visa & a civil engineer , we need guidance on the process to qualify for her to apply for jobs - on the websites is more about skilled applicants applying .
> 
> can she proceed to approach companies or any accredition needed from Australian institute of engineers.
> 
> cheers


----------

